# Supaguard?



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi,
First post so be nice please 

Guy's, just ordered a new 225 TT Coupe from my local stealer who keeps trying to push this Supaguard thing down my throat. For around Â£300 pounds, they reckon this stuff protects the car inside and out for years :

Any thoughts?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Senna, 
We're always nice. 
(Well, nearly always) 

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sure someone will be along soon to give you advice on the Supaguard treatment.


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks Aiden


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

I suggest for starters you do a search for Supaguard on the forum, as this subject has been discussed at length.

John.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Here's a thread I dug up:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 884;start=

Hope it helps. Â


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

That's brilliant. 
Thanks mate.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Supaguard..................it's over priced and over rated

The only reason why stealers try to ram it down your throaght is because there is a nice bit of profit in it for them :


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Senna,

I started the thread on Supagard and in the end, decided to go for it :-/

Cost Â£200 at the end of the day but I didn't mind this too much as I got a very good deal on the car.

Can't advise one way or the other really. General opinion was not, but 'North Wales' post gave a good account of it and this probably tipped me.

I have been in touch with waxwizard and I am buying the basic Swissol kit as well which is the Swissol shampoo, a tub of Onyx wax and some alloy wheel cleaner.

This will not remove the Supagard (if they do it at all :-/) as it is non abrasive, but will just give the paint a bit more protection, finish and lustre.

What I have established though is no paint treatment will prevent stone chips, which apparently we are going to get hundreds of, will give limited protection to bird shite (soak it off asap) and will not protect against extensive UV.

Supagard is supposed to last three years though, but that's probably just a marketing scam!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

> Supaguard..................it's over priced and over rated
> 
> The only reason why stealers try to ram it down your throaght is because there is a nice bit of profit in it for them Â :


Yep....


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Got it done on my 225. I liked the thought of additional exterior and interior protection.

Having said that, I've arranged for the Autoglym Life Shine treatment administered to the forthcoming 3.2.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Vag,

Is that in addition to the Supagard or instead of?

In your sig. it states Supagard for your 225 and same spec for the V6 and, oh yeah....3days to go  (only jealous)....


----------



## harco (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi Senna, welcome to the forum. I think Supaguard, likie diamondbrite is just fancy polish really and I am quite cynical about it, but I've got to say (as I have on here before) that my diamondbrited TTR has less stone chip damage than any car I've had for a similar length of time. And much less than seconhand TTs 've looked at on garage forecourts. I've driven it just as much on gritted roads - more probably because the 4 wheel drive lets me get out into the wilds of Northumberland more than I used to be able to in RWD cars in past winters. I regularly polish it using Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection (which is dead easy to apply) and I also use the Diamondbrite conserver and shampoo quite often too. I doubt any of this really prevents stone chips and it's probably just luck but I can only judge as I find and I've decided to get it done again on my new car.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Welcome 
Used to be autoglym  but now swissol say no more 8)


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Vag,
> 
> Is that in addition to the Supagard or instead of?
> 
> In your sig. it states Supagard for your 225 and same spec for the V6 and, oh yeah....3days to go  (only jealous)....


Hi Baj,

Dundee Audi don't offer Supagard nowadays, hence the Autoglym stuff.

p.s. Monday @ 3pm ;D ;D


----------



## meone (Jul 19, 2003)

Senna - order the Autoglym Life shine , its good stuff . But don't order the Audi shit man , set your standards and street cred. higher !!!!!!!!!!! :--] liil


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

> p.s. Monday @ 3pm ;D ;D


Be sure to post and let us know! ;D ;D


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks guys 
Blimey, looks like my local stealer is not getting an extra Â£300 quid. I'll look into the swissol gear as it sounds cool.

I used Autoglym products on some of my previous cars (Most notable was my 540 bhp RS500 Cossie that I had in the 90's. Recorded 11.88 for the quarter mile at Santa Pod..............on standard road tyres  )

I've always found the Autoglym stuff left a horrible white dust and stopped using it years ago. Has it improved since?


----------



## JonW (Feb 1, 2004)

> Thanks guys Â
> Blimey, looks like my local stealer is not getting an extra Â£300 quid. I'll look into the swissol gear as it sounds cool.
> 
> Good decision, Supagard cost dealer about Â£50, nice way of inflating his profit.
> ...


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

I have to say, my dealer did not even mention Supagard when I ordered my car...I had to press him for it!

He did think it would be a good idea on a black car though as he said the paint is softer??


----------



## john_wintle (Mar 9, 2003)

Softer! Thought it was all as hard as each other after it had been baked in the oven!

John.


----------



## bajers (Nov 22, 2003)

Dunno John, that's what he said and the only paint I know about is the emulsion I use on me walls ;D

Not comitted to Supagard yet, so could always cancel it and go for something else!!

I am asumming the Supergard actually bonds to the paint somehow and fills in inperfections, thus giving a bit more protection than just a wax??

Does a full Swissol treatment do the same?

Sounds like Swissol, you use the pre-cleaner to strip off any muck or old wax, then apply the wax, which improves the shine.

Does this have the same effect wrt to adding protection to the paint?

All smoke and mirrors to me ;D


----------



## JimPat (Jul 30, 2003)

It's sh*te (technically it isn't but...). It's the car dealers equivalent of snake oil. If you can't think of something better to spend Â£300 on you must have more money than imagination! 

Cheers


----------



## Senna (Feb 27, 2004)

Guys, I got them to throw in Supaguard AND the Key/Tyre insurance for Â£250 (which is a far cry from the Â£600 quid they were wanting). Must be a heck of a profit margin in this if they chopped well over 50% off when squeezed Â 

Unfortunately (or not) I agreed to the Gap insurance when I ordered the car last week Â


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Unless you've actually paid for it, you can still bargain on the gap insurance. I got my dealer to price match a web based quote, and I won't pay until 9am tomorrow.


----------

